# Chepstow racecourse overnight parking



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi 

does anyone know if Chepstow racecourse allow overnight parking, I have emailed to ask them but no reply yet

There's a Friday night race meet in July with Tom Jones as the live music event after and I'm seriously tempted, I love our Tom


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

wont let me I have asked , whats new pussycat !


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I think there is a pub down in town called The Ferry which allows overnight campervan stays, I am going to check that out


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes there is, I just didn't know how far away it was. 

It's a shame the racecourse won't allow overnights, lots do


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Perhaps an approach from a bone fide set up like Brit Stops would persuade them?


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I'll see if I get a response to my email first. They have a massive car park!


----------

